
Only 7 Percent of Teens Are Using the Most Effective Form of Birth Control - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/04/less-than-10-percent-of-teens-are-using-the-most-effective-form-of-birth-control/390072/?single_page=true
======
PaulHoule
What I've seen is that people in long-term monogamous relationships have great
experiences with the IUD, but people who are well connected to STD networks
have trouble.

